
Why Theresa May’s secret speech really does matter - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/26/why-theresa-mays-secret-speech-really-does-matter
======
gutnor
People can change their mind in even less than 5 months, especially when the
context changes dramatically.

Theresa may simply believe that the UK public will not be happy to compromise
on immigration even if it means losing the single market. No matters how
personally she believes in it. She needs to deliver what the UK public wants.

Of course, she could start by trying to explain how bad it would be without
the single market, but that line of thinking has been used and abused for
month leading up to the referendum and then after, and still now. There is no
point adding a layer.

At the end of the day, regardless the circumstances even staying in the EU,
she cannot be sure to be able to deliver prosperity. There is no vindication
by the number for her at the end of the tunnel. The economy will not boom like
China in the 90's, those days are over. Even staying in the EU, the UK is not
protected from another 2007 crisis.

So she can't deliver on prosperity but she can deliver on immigration control,
and that also happen to be the number 1 concern of her population and so
that's simply what she must do rather what she would want to do.

~~~
pherq
When asked to choose between immigration control and single market access,
more people wanted to retain single market at the cost of immigration controls
than the converse.

Source: [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/dont-
control-e...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/dont-control-eu-
immigration-at-the-expense-of-losing-single-market-access-poll-brexit-
europe-7127626.html)

~~~
mpweiher
Especially since leaving the EU only affects _EU immigration_ , which people
are generally much less worried about. Non-EU immigration, which is what
people really worry about, is largely independent of EU membership.

~~~
gotofritz
I am not sure about this, in certain areas people are really worried about
Eastern Europeans, particularly Poles (google "polish vermin brexit"), and
Farage did speak often of sending Italians and Spaniards back home.

------
mpweiher
I am starting to believe that May's hard-core "Brexit means Brexit"* stance
may actually be her way of remaining in the EU. After all, the Brexit
positions are massively internally inconsistent, apart from at odds wit the
external realities.

The best way to show those inconsistencies is _not_ to argue against them, but
to forcefully try to go forward with them, failing utterly and completely and
thus revealing the inconsistencies.

*whatever that exactly means. "welcome to Tautology Club. If you like tautology club, I am sure you will like Tautology Club".

~~~
MK999
Conservative PM Theresa May said she will formally begin the Brexit
negotiation process by the end of March 2017. This will trigger the two year
process of negotiations as per Article 50 of the EU agreement, according to
the BBC.

May promised a bill to remove the European Communities Act 1972 from the
statute book, but repeal of that act won’t take place until the Article 50
negotiations are complete, if ever. Now, here’s the catch:

Her "Great Repeal Bill" that she is intending to submit to Parliament will
“enshrine all existing EU law into British law.” So, why leave the Union if
you’re going to make all EU law part of the UK statutes? She says, they will
work on removing the bureaucratic elements of the law later. The only
significant difference is that the bill will end the jurisdiction of the
European Court of Justice in the UK. So what, if UK courts will now have to
enforce the new law?

from Joel Skousen's WorldAffairsBrief

~~~
dogma1138
UK courts are already enforcing EU laws, an appeal to the ECJ isn't the first
thing you do.

This is the only way to do such transition this is pretty much how every
former colonial territory has transitioned and why it's not common to find
laws from 2-3 different colonial powers in the law books of various countries.

In the middle east it's not uncommon to have laws from the Ottoman Empire,
British/French Mandate and Modern Laws in countries like Lebanon, Syria,
Israel and Jordan.

You can't just transition from 100 to 0 and then to 100 again, EU legislation
has supplemented, replaced, and added tons of laws and regulations that govern
many day to day activities in the UK.

Passing new laws to replace each of those with a UK law will take years or
decades, now there is already a framework that mostly works and it would be
codified with a single grandparent law.

If and when the Brexit fully happens (the UK invokes article 50 and actually
pulls out of the UK completely) various EU laws and regulations would be
slowly replaced by new UK laws but this will take a long long time to complete
if it ever going to be completed because each of these laws will be a
parliamentary vote and a political battle because there would be money and
benefits up for grabs.

